# How much and how often do I feed my chi pup?



## gBOYsc2

Hi all. I have read that feeding a 1/4 cup of food twice daily is recommended for a chi dog. But I am curious as to how much I should feed my pup. He is 3 months old and weighs 1.1 kg(just took him to the vet for his 2nd set of shots and deworming. We had many questions and forgot to ask this). I don't want to leave out an endless supply of food for him in fear of him getting overweight and having related health problems.

Thanks,
Josh & Ashley


----------



## candj315

With a young pup I would feed them often more than 2x a day just to prevent hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) or if you only can feed 2x a day I would recommend giving your pup nutrical (a sugar vitamin/nutrient balanced paste that stabilizes blood sugar) to prevent low blood sugar. 

He isnt too small so you shouldnt have to worry too much about it but just incase he ever over exerts himself you might want to keep some on hand. 

I fed my girls (full grown 3.5 lbs) 1 tbspn 4x a day until they were 6-7 months. It seems so little but it sure does add up it works out to be a little more than 1/2 a cup (which is what you are feeding him now). But 1/4 cup 2x a day is good too. Im just big on feeding small multiple meals. I think its better for their metabolism (and for quality of life, I wouldnt want to eat only 1 big meal a day).


----------



## ruby2011

my new pup only eats once a day , have her 3 days now and she will only eat her food at night even though i fill her bowl with fresh food and water every morning. She seems to prefer being handfed and she is 12 weeks old on sunday


----------



## Terri

As pups i fed mine 4 small meals a day.
I recently went back to doing this as Daisy cant take bigger portions and it suited the other 2 to just have them at regular times like that too.
It's easier to just feed the 3 of them at the same time aswell. lol

Mine get fed at 8am, then 1pm, 6pm and 10pm.
When they were teeny pups i lifted the water bowl after that last meal, but i did also set an alarm to get up in the middle of the night to let them pee etc...sometimes more than once, till they could hold it for the whole night.


----------



## svdreamer

I'm one of the few that free feed. None of my dogs are overweight except Reggie, he gained a half a pound after his neuter. Even though the food is out there all day, they don't eat all day. They tend to eat two to three times a day, don't bolt their food, and stop when they are full instead of try to eat everything because another dog is eyeing their food bowl. And with the amount of dogs I have, it is very convenient. I also never limit a puppy's food as they are growing so fast and have such a small stomach. But this is just me.


----------

